# swollen leg (pic heavy)



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

After pne of my tarantulas dying, I found this. It really hasn't been my day.
When feeding I noticed my dwarf african bullfrog had a swollen leg with two large "boils", one on the elbow and one on the foot and the entire leg is swollen up. I would be extremely grateful if anyone could enlighten me on what it is and how to treat it. Pics below
UPDATE - The other leg is also swollen but slightly less and there is a scratch with a little bit of blood on it on it's nose (could be from jumping at the side of waterbowl).


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Had a flick through my books and this is the only thing I could find with swelling but it doesn't sound like what you have described to me???


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

hmm...
thanks for looking it up but the swelling dosent feel like "water bags". It seems to hurt the frog when the legs are touched. It's water is changed every 3-5 days and whenever it poos in it so it seems unlikely though. Anyone know of a reptile vet in suffolk or the surrounding area?


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

found this, it's not much help but has clearer pics of it and it looks the same as how my ones legs have gone.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227467


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

going to call it a night now as I can't find ANYTHING on the web but if you have experienced or know someone who has PLEASE let me know.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

bump.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

If the leg is hanging limp or bent thn it may be a break.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

No, the legs where it should be and the frog has full control over it


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

the photos are not great and dont show anything that could be diagnosed i dont think, and to be honest although i know nothing about frogs, like any animal that has something wrong with it the best person to ask about treatment is a vet,


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

TeamCockroach said:


> hmm...
> thanks for looking it up but the swelling dosent feel like "water bags". It seems to hurt the frog when the legs are touched. It's water is changed every 3-5 days and whenever it poos in it so it seems unlikely though. Anyone know of a reptile vet in suffolk or the surrounding area?


sorry i cant really help any more than that ive not really had any experience with anything like this, but if you find a local vet could you possibly let me know its really hard to find a vet for amphibians.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

The water does need to be changed every couple of days, they do urinate alot that you wont see like the poo. I used RO/DI water with tannin rich "tadpole tea" to keep it in. it could be an infection. Ive never seen this before, and Id recommend taking him to a vet, maybe an antibiotic shot will help.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, know of any good phib vets? The nearest I can find is in london but thats a bit far.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TeamCockroach said:


> Thanks for the advice, know of any good phib vets? The nearest I can find is in london but thats a bit far.


Might be worth checking the vet list on Shelled- not many vets specialise in 'phibs, but tortoise vets might at least have some clue.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

i picked up a card the other day in a pet shop doesnt say tho if they do reptiles


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

What substrate are you using and how often is it cleaned / changed?
Any new rocks or other decor items been added lately?
Any signs of a wound on the arm?

I'd definately get a vet to have a look at it, if you can't find a vet with experiance of Amphibs remember younger vets may have learnt a bit more about exotics in their training than an older vet would of.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

It's on eco earth. The only new item is a plant pot I added a couple of weeks ago and there is no wound to the arm just swelling.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Is the plant pot plastic or terracotta? New or used?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

This link should help find a herp vet :-
Herp Veterinarians - England


Just noticed that the card is from a herp vet


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a plastic plantpot, purchased with a plant in it but I cleaned it out with disinfectant first.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Got an appoitment with fromus vets in saxmundham. Fingers crossed.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

TeamCockroach said:


> Got an appoitment with fromus vets in saxmundham. Fingers crossed.


They do reptiles there then??


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Not exactally but they have a vet that speacalizes in exotics that is used by all their branches, luckily she's in the branch near us this afternoon.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

TeamCockroach said:


> Not exactally but they have a vet that speacalizes in exotics that is used by all their branches, luckily she's in the branch near us this afternoon.


Keep us all informed how it all goes.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got back from vets and I have to say I'm very impressed and would definately reccomend. Been given some antibiotics togive it for the next week and then go back for another checkup.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, so how the hell do you persuade a frog to open it's mouth and let you put a syringe in it???
Seriously, any ideas? Been trying for ages but it will not open.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

TeamCockroach said:


> OK, so how the hell do you persuade a frog to open it's mouth and let you put a syringe in it???
> Seriously, any ideas? Been trying for ages but it will not open.


With a frog the size of yours it should be relatively easy, hold it firmly by the body in one hand and with the other hand slide a smooth flat object into the side of it's mouth, when the frog opens its mouth use your index finger of the hand holding the frog to keep the mouth open while you grab the syringe.
If you can get a syringe from the vets with a rubber catheter on it you can use the catheter itself to open the frogs mouth saving you the trouble of swapping implements. It get's easier once you've done it the first time.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

After a 3 day stay at the vets it's coming back tomorrow but theres a chance it will need amputating if the infection spreads...


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

TeamCockroach said:


> After a 3 day stay at the vets it's coming back tomorrow but theres a chance it will need amputating if the infection spreads...


hopefully every thing will be ok


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

well it's a bit better, needs daily injections for a week and then back to vets.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

TeamCockroach said:


> well it's a bit better, needs daily injections for a week and then back to vets.


How is it all looking now???


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

sadly it passed away on tuesday. Currentley looking into getting a PM done.


----------

